# Tyre Dressing Prep.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As the instructions on all tyre dressings say apply to clean dry tyre.

A good few folk will do just that, but its not just a wipe over with a brush or a scrub with a brush and the shampoo solution.

Yes it will be cleaner than before but not truly clean especially if there has been dressing on before.
I Know a good few already do this following procedure..

Here we go with a clean and dressing...

I finally got round to De-greasing the polo tyres.

*1:2 Bilt Hamber Surfex HD and Water* sprayed onto tyre and Rubbed in with a spud scrubbing brush so rather soft bristles actually.
Could be weaker strength but was already made up and to hand. Tyre's had never been done before anyway.



















The brush would just be dipped in the bucket and rubbed round the tyre wall this done twice and rinsed off with water from watering can and left to air dry.

*Water from 1 Tyre been done...*










*50/50 degreased and not...*










*De-Greased...*










*Water after 2 Tyres done...* Time to change water me thinks...:lol:










*Tyre Dressed...* _*Gloss Finish.*_.. I know the flash shows the arches not done...










*So the clean should as with a paint prep before waxing etc should help keep the product looking its best for longest as giving best adhesion...:thumb:*

*Now a bit washed out with the camera flash but 48 hours later*...










*Now when Folk mention about finish with different tyres both front and rear are Michelin Energy But they were manufactured at different times and the Energy Font is different.
Now again some washing out from the flash but you can still see the front looks lighter more matt than the rear.

Both Cleaned although front will get more contamination both had one coat so that says tyre/rubber differences to me.*









*Thanks for Looking...:wave:*


----------



## tehglu (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for this!

up until now i just used to spray tyre shine on the tyre without giving it too much attention

:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Always sets the car off when the wheels are clean :thumb: Nice job


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I now scrub the tyres clean on the e-class when I wash it. It's surprising now just how long the tyre dressing lasts. Okay, the "shine" dosen't last, but they do stay clean for quite a while.

Yes, the prep takes longer, but well worth it IMHO.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Quick question to bring this thread alive again. Does anyone know what other degreasing products are out there which will do the same job. Will Megs APC do? Or will I need some other more dedicated degreaser such as Megs super degreaser?

Has any one tried this with Megs endurance, as I have all ready tried a strong dilution of fairy liquid and a spud brush but it still leaves the dressing on the lettering etc of the tire even after scrubbing three times. Will a dedicated degreaser work better?

Cheers


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes negs APC will do fine 4:1


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Meguiars APC is perfect for tyres. Nice and foamy too. Just make sure to rinse out your tyre brush thoroughly inbetween wheels, otherwise all you will be doing is spreading muddy suds around.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I find degreaser does work better than APC by a considerable margin.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

thanx for the guide. I use a envy style brush to clean the tyres.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great post james, thanks for posting this useful thread.

Have a great week.


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Soul Hudson said:


> Quick question to bring this thread alive again. Does anyone know what other degreasing products are out there which will do the same job. Will Megs APC do? Or will I need some other more dedicated degreaser such as Megs super degreaser?
> 
> Has any one tried this with Megs endurance, as I have all ready tried a strong dilution of fairy liquid and a spud brush but it still leaves the dressing on the lettering etc of the tire even after scrubbing three times. Will a dedicated degreaser work better?
> 
> Cheers


I use Chemical Guys Heavy Duty Orange Degreaser on my tyres. It can be diluted anything up to 10:1 so is very economical too. Cleans them up a treat before applying a new dressing. :thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I usually scrub the tyres with brush and shampoo and re-apply tyre dressing every time I'm cleaning the car. But on the 5th/6th time when cleaning the car, I'll use a brush and apc/degreaser and give the tyres a proper scrub before applying a dressing.
Do you guys scrub your tyres with a degreaser every time you wash the car, or now and again like me.


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

trv8 said:


> I usually scrub the tyres with brush and shampoo and re-apply tyre dressing every time I'm cleaning the car. But on the 5th/6th time when cleaning the car, I'll use a brush and apc/degreaser and give the tyres a proper scrub before applying a dressing.
> Do you guys scrub your tyres with a degreaser every time you wash the car, or now and again like me.


Every other wash for me.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for this.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wont this also strip the wax off the wheels?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what if there is no wax on the wheels? and he's cleaning the tyre walls anyway...


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Then i guess if there is no wax then it wont strip  But for anyone else reading this its worth noteing that if you do have wax on the wheels, then this will strip it. :thumbup:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not always, loads of sealants / waxes can withstand a bit of apc or degreaser


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> not always, loads of sealants / waxes can withstand a bit of apc or degreaser


x2. You don't need super strength APC to clean the tyres so the wax is usually safe. I wax my wheels on a regular basis anyway :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I actually clean tyres with the Bilberry i use for the wheels, brush the sidewalls after doing the wheels and they are ready for some product of choice. Never had any problems. On cars when the tyres are very dirty some degreaser and a scrub up has always worked for me


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I often do the side walls with the same solution of very cherry i have made up for the wheels.

As for striping wax i can do the tyres with out getting anything other than water on the wheels and the solutions can be a lot weaker than i used at the time its just what i had made up really.

Have used weaker strength but felt i would get ontop of it at the time as they had never been done.


----------



## ratboy (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the guide. :thumb:


----------



## Daboy1968 (Sep 29, 2011)

Very thorough and worth a go every now and then. 


Via Tapatalk.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

I bought myself a tyre scrubbing brush from ASDA, cost about £2 and its superb, contoured to fit tyres perfectly.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

I use chemical guys orange degreaser on the tyres wheel arch and engine great stuff then after I degreased the tyres I dry them and apply Gtechniq T1


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

I use Surfex HD 1:10 on mine, but Fairy Power Spray works well also


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

rtjc said:


> I actually clean tyres with the Bilberry i use for the wheels, brush the sidewalls after doing the wheels and they are ready for some product of choice. Never had any problems. On cars when the tyres are very dirty some degreaser and a scrub up has always worked for me


+1 for bilberry, spray on, scrub well and works well for me, when they are really dirty


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you suggest using Bilt Hamber Surfex HD every time you wash the car and prep the tyre from scratch every time or for the first time only and then ever month or two do a strip down like this?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

VenomUK said:


> Do you suggest using Bilt Hamber Surfex HD every time you wash the car and prep the tyre from scratch every time or for the first time only and then ever month or two do a strip down like this?


Once you get on top of them i would say a month at earliest to strip back dressings but a few months should be fine or even longer....:thumb:


----------

